# Lecture film HD sur Macbook air



## dom3544 (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur le forum, c'est pourquoi je souhaite exposer mon problème qui est le suivant. J'ai récupéré des film HD que j'ai sauvegardé sur un HDD extern que je connecte à mon MBA qui lui est connecté en HDMI à mon téléviseur. Lorsque je veux regarder le film en HD, j'utilise VLC ce qui fonctionne très bien pendant 2 à 5 minutes, puis la qualité du film se dégrade jusqu'à ce que le film bloque complètement.
Aurais-je un problème de mémoire sur mon MBA, comment puis-je solutionner ce problème car regarder un film HD sur mon écran est quelquechose de superbe.
Mais là comme le film bloque au bout de 5 minutes cela n'a aucun interet.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2010)

as tu essayé de lire un fichier depuis ton dd interne ?


----------



## dom3544 (31 Mars 2010)

Oui deja essayé sans succes :-(


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2010)

dom3544 a dit:


> Oui deja essayé sans succes :-(



ok, c'était surtout pour écarter l'hypothèse d'un soucis avec le dd externe ou sa connectique

donc retour au mba: sur l'écran "interne", ça passe ou pas ?

tu peux en dire plus sur le format de la vidéo ? quels codecs utilisés ? 

perian installé et à jour ?


----------



## David_b (31 Mars 2010)

dom3544 a dit:


> Mais là comme le film bloque au bout de 5 minutes cela n'a aucun interet.


Ca dépend de la durée du film 

Sinon, que dit le moniteur d'activités en terme d'utilisation CPU et mémoire ?


----------



## dom3544 (31 Mars 2010)

@ Arlequin, c'est la meme chose sur l'ecran MBA ou TV image saccadee et au bout d'un moment blocage sur image. Format de film .mkv lu avec VLC
@ David, je ne suis pas un grand specialiste donc, comment verifier cette charge CPU etc..


----------



## Tox (31 Mars 2010)

Pour vérifier la charge processeur, tape "moniteur d'activité" dans Spotlight.

Donne aussi le modèle exact de ton MBA, ça peut toujours servir


----------



## Gr3gZZ (31 Mars 2010)

> qui lui est connecté en HDMI à mon téléviseur



C'est l'adaptateur sans son qui coute 80e ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris dvi ? oO

Sinon, si c'est des 1080p,avec un mcbook air, j'ai envi de dire logique vu la puissance merdique du truc.


----------



## dom3544 (31 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> C'est l'adaptateur sans son qui coute 80e ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris dvi ? oO
> 
> Sinon, si c'est des 1080p,avec un mcbook air, j'ai envi de dire logique vu la puissance merdique du truc.



Non j'avais un cable HDMI sur lequel j'ai connecte l'adaptateur fourni avec le MBA.
Et pour le son j'utilise la sortie jack du MBA connecte a mon home cinema.
Oui concernant les films en mkv j'ai peur que mon MBA s'ecroule.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> C'est l'adaptateur sans son qui coute 80e ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris dvi ? oO
> 
> Sinon, si c'est des 1080p,avec un mcbook air, j'ai envi de dire logique vu la puissance merdique du truc.




Voilà le boulet .


----------



## dom3544 (31 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Pour vérifier la charge processeur, tape "moniteur d'activité" dans Spotlight.
> 
> Donne aussi le modèle exact de ton MBA, ça peut toujours servir



Moniteur d'activite au debut du film 3 a 4 minutes
% utilisateur 10
% system 6
% nice 0
% inactif 84
quand le film tourne depuis plus de 5 minutes
% utilisateur 50
% system 30
% nice 0
% inactif 20
Concerant le modele de MBA, achete au US en 2008 DD80G proc 1.6g intel core 2 duo mac OSX 10.4.8 memoire 2Go

Voila voila


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Mars 2010)

Et l'activité propre de VLC?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Mars 2010)

Si c'est du 1080p je pense que le MBA ne pourra pas suivre c'est lourd à faire tourner quand même
pour savoir 720p ou 1080p (si tu ne sait plus ou pas) la taille du fichier mkv est un bon indicateur
pour un HD (720p) c'est de l'ordre de 4 à 7go
pour un FULLHD (1080p) c'est plus de 7go minimum 

par exemple environ 15go pour le seigneur des anneaux en 1080p version longue (pas loin des 50go pour l'intégral :rateau

*EDIT:*
Je viens de faire un test avec mon MBP qui a un CPU qui est plus performant
et je monte à plus de 50% d'utilisation pour VLC à 65% dasn les grosses phases d'action
Pour ce qui est de la consommation de mémoire je pense pas que ça sois un problème VLC conso de 80mo environ
En revanche si tu as un DD interne de 80go tu as bien vérifié qu'il est pas plein à cracker juste au cas ou je sais pas ...


----------



## dom3544 (1 Avril 2010)

Activite VLC

Proc 112
Fil 19
MR 95M
MV 1,06G

Les films sont HD 720p

Juste un petit commentaire il semble que ca fonctionne mieux quand je ne le mets pas en full screen


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Avril 2010)

dom3544 a dit:


> Activite VLC
> 
> Proc 112
> Fil 19
> ...



bon je pense que tu dois être limite en CPU j'avais moi aussi de gros ralentissement sur mon PC windaube avant avec un CPU intel T4200 (une grosse daube ce PC d'ailleurs) bref je ne pouvais pas lire de 1080p et le 720p laissait apparaitre des artéfacts de temps à autre... 
Donc ton CPU ne tournant qu'à 1,6Ghz je pense que ça limite pas mal


----------



## Skillz (3 Avril 2010)

Avec le moniteur d'activité avec du 1080p j'arrive avec VLC entre 40 et 58% processeur et je suis sur un I5


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (5 Avril 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> Avec le moniteur d'activité avec du 1080p j'arrive avec VLC entre 40 et 58% processeur et je suis sur un I5



Donc ça confirme bien le fait que ça soit le Proc qui limite
désolé pour toi


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Avril 2010)

Question stupide... Quelle fréquence du proco et quelle carte graphique?
As-tu essayé sur QuickTime X avec Perian? (je ne sais pas en quel format tu es...)

Sachant que VLC bouffe 2X plus de proco que QT, a cause d'une non gestion de l'OpenCL, si tu as un MBA avec une 9400m, ça va faire grandement la différence.

EDIT: Question encore plus stupide... Leopard ou Snow Leopard...
Faudrait donner tous les détails pour qu'on puisse réellement t'aider...


----------



## jeromea01 (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon Macbook air il y a peu de temps (Snow leopard 10.6 - 2.13ghz - 128go SSD - 9400m - 2go ram).

J'ai acheté un adaptateur mini-display port vers hdmi pour pouvoir le connecter à mon écran full HD 107cm.

Donc, mon souci est lors de la lecture de mes mkv en full HD (soit depuis mon DD externe soit depuis mon DD SSD directement) que ce soit sur l'écran du macbook air ou sur ma tv, les films saccadent. 

J'ai utilisé VLC et QT avec perian, même problème. Même pire avec QT avec perian.

Pensez-vous que ma config est trop juste pour lire les mkv full hd? Pourtant dans les différents tests que l'on trouve sur le net, la puce graphique 9400m lit le full hd sans problème.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Avril 2010)

jeromea01 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon Macbook air il y a peu de temps (Snow leopard 10.6 - 2.13ghz - 128go SSD - 9400m - 2go ram).
> 
> ...



Je pense honnêtement que c'est le mkv qui fout la merde...
Avec du H264 mp4 je pense que ça pourrait mieux passer, étant donné que j'arrive à lire des HD 720p en externe sur un macbook 2.4Ghz à GMA...
Faut dire que le mkv c'est bien lourd comme format...


----------



## jeromea01 (14 Avril 2010)

Ok j'essayerais le mp4. 

Par contre, j'ai testé avec Mplayer, la lecture des mkv 1080p se fait sans pb sur l'écran du MacBook (déjà ça) mais sur la tv 107cm l'image saccade.  

Sur un aussi grand écran je pense que la 9400m montre ses limites. 

Je teste avec le mp4 et je vous en fais part. 

++


----------



## MBA45 (15 Avril 2010)

Je suis dégouté, mon MBA SSD 128 2,13 lit pas les video HD  ça rame trop impossible serieux apple ils bug là


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Avril 2010)

MBA45 a dit:


> Je suis dégouté, mon MBA SSD 128 2,13 lit pas les video HD  ça rame trop impossible serieux apple ils bug là



Comme je le disais avant... QUID DU FORMAT???
Le MKV serait en cause, il faut aussi tester différentes solutions: vlc, quicktime+perian, mplayerOSX Extended...


----------



## MBA45 (16 Avril 2010)

A la base c'est du MP4 je crois comme c'est fichier.mp4 et rien a faire 

VLC 
QUictime 
et même plex qu'on m'avait dit super. 

C'est franchement abusé déçu d'apple !


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Avril 2010)

Ce qui m'étonne dans tout ça c'est que la 9400m (utilisée notamment dans les pc à CPU/GPU ion) décode la full HD...
On dirait plus un problème de soft qu'une limitation materielle, étange.... :hein:


----------



## MBA45 (16 Avril 2010)

Bien sa rame sur Youtube quand je passe en Hd sa saccade ... Aucun lecteur ne permet de lire avec fluidité 1700 l'engin c'est décevant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------

Je viens de tester les HD sur le site de APPLE et sa les lances avec quicktime et c'est d'une beauté dommage que c'est pas pareils avec mon camescope !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Sur Youtube c'est un peu normal c'est du flash déjà mais alors du flash HD ...


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Avril 2010)

MBA45 a dit:


> Bien sa rame sur Youtube quand je passe en Hd sa saccade ... Aucun lecteur ne permet de lire avec fluidité 1700 l'engin c'est décevant !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------
> 
> Je viens de tester les HD sur le site de APPLE et sa les lances avec quicktime et c'est d'une beauté dommage que c'est pas pareils avec mon camescope !



Teste en HTML 5


----------



## mykoze (18 Avril 2010)

Salut, 
Sur le MBA de ma femme, y'avait pas une vidéo HD qui passait bien au bout de 5mn à 10 mn (sur QT ou VLC).
J'ai réinitialisé le SMC en rebootant le MBA . Au démarrage maj + ALT + CMD + bouton on pendant 5 secs... et faut bien reconnaître que désormais ça laggue un peu de temps en temps, mais on peu regarder un film sans que ça freeze...


----------



## jeddaye (17 Mai 2010)

moi je regarde des films en hd sur mon mba 2,13GHz 128GO SSD depuis mon imac en wifi, et ca marche nikel
et les conneries de proco limite..... avec mon mac mini 1,83Ghz et sa gma950, ca passait trankil aussi

par contre et j'ai eu le soucis, c'est de bien surelever le mba pour que la chaleur puisse se dissiper, sinon il va chauffer vite, et ensuite je pense que c'est la carte graphique qui fait des bugs

en tout cas pour ma part c'était le cas, quand je regardais les temps sous istats quand je bug et quand ca marche nikel il y avait 25° d'écart. ( resolu juste en laissant de quoi passait l'air sous le mba)


----------



## nickos_fr (17 Mai 2010)

perso pas de soucis et je n'ai qu'un macbook air de 1,6ghz 2go/dd120 go nvidia 9400m
pour youtube cela vient peut être de ta connexion internet pour les film sur mon DD j'utilise movist
sinon pour safari j'utilise clik to flash qui donne accès a la version h.264 pour la plupart des video au lieu du flash sur youtube


----------



## macshane (12 Mai 2011)

bonsoir,
je viens souvent consulter les forums pour trouver diverses réponses à divers problèmes mais je poste rarement, voire jamais.
J'espère donc que ce que je vais poster aujourd'hui en aidera certains comme j'ai pu déjà être aidé par vos retours d'expérience.
J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un MBA, c'est un 1,86 avec 4go de Ram et SSD. Ce soir, je me passe un film en HD1080 (de 12 go) dessus pour la première fois (MBA reçu hier) et... burk, ça fait comme sur mon ancien macbook blanc (core 2), ça lagg à mort sur VLC.
Dégouté.
Sauf que, je me dis que ce n'est pas possible ! Non ! Je ne veux pas ne pas pouvoir regarder mes HD sur mon tout beau MBA ! Donc, j'ai téléchargé la dernière maj VLC (la spéciale intel 64bits, pas sous forme de maj, d'ailleurs, depuis le site et j'ai remplacé ma version) et aussi M Player Os X extended, le dernier Perian et Movist.
Résultat des courses :
Perian, ça lagg à mort
Movist, ça lagg léger mais déjà trop
M Player, c'est NICKEL !
VLC c'est PARFAIT (et je préfère la gestion des sous titres)

Je n'ai pas essayé sur la télé. D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu'un portable soit fait pour ça, pour la tv, j'ai un Xtreamer (100 petits euro) qui est merveilleux.

Voilou.
aplus.


----------



## NathanB (13 Mai 2011)

jeromea01 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon Macbook air il y a peu de temps (Snow leopard 10.6 - 2.13ghz - 128go SSD - 9400m - 2go ram).
> 
> ...



Bizarre, mon MBA core2duo 1,6ghz lit les .mkv et autres formats HD sans soucis avec VLC...
Idem pour les vidéos en 1080p sur youtube je n'ai aucun soucis. Genre cette vidéo tourne à merveille en 1080p : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk


----------



## Orsonn (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Macbook Unibody de 2008 avec un proc C2D à 2.0Ghz. 
Quand j'utilise VLC pour lire des mkv en 1080p, la plupart des films saccades sur certaines scènes, l'image coupe etc, bref c'est impossible de regarder son film proprement, surtout sur un écran HD comme une télé.

Je te conseille d'essayer Plex, un logiciel media center que je trouve bien plus performant pour la lecture des fichiers HD, surtout en 1080p. Sur mon mac, aucun problème tout est fluide, même sur ma télé où l'ordi est branché en HDMI avec l'adaptateur.

Bon courage !


----------



## NathanB (13 Mai 2011)

Orsonn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook Unibody de 2008 avec un proc C2D à 2.0Ghz.
> Quand j'utilise VLC pour lire des mkv en 1080p, la plupart des films saccades sur certaines scènes, l'image coupe etc, bref c'est impossible de regarder son film proprement, surtout sur un écran HD comme une télé.
> ...



Perso je trouvais Plex un peu bordélique je l'ai dégagé. Si le problème de lecture des fichiers est du à un problème de performance du CPU, je ne sais pas si Plex est une bonne solution, il me semble qu'il consomme plus que VLC, non ?


----------



## Orsonn (14 Mai 2011)

Pour moi Plex est capable de lire des fichiers mkv là où VLC galère donc c'est à tester.
Et bordélique je trouve pas, j'aime beaucoup l'interface adaptée à une télé, il scan tous mes films et les ajoutent avec la pochette et la description donc je trouve ça plutôt sympa


----------



## surfman06 (16 Mai 2011)

VLC lit parfaitement les mkv (dernière version), si il y a problème, c'est dû à l'encodage de certains films qui sont totalement merdique, mets perian pour les codecs si t'utilises d'autre lecteur que vlc, que ce soit vlc pour les mkv, Oplayer (le reste) pour ma part, je n'ai eu aucun problème, sur mes différents portables (mba & mbp 13")


----------



## lefoudupuit (1 Mars 2012)

j'ai un souci sur mon iMac late 2009 21" (amd hd 4670) sous Snow Leo : quand je lance la lecture d'un mkv en x264 et 720p (ou 1080p c'est pareil) l'utilisation processeur monte à 50%, du coup le proco chauffe et les ventilos soufflent et deviennent bruyants

que ce soit vlc 2.0, mplayer (extended ou pas) ou QT c'est pareil

y a moyen d'activer le décodage par la carte graphique avec une CG AMD?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Pas de soucis pour lire du 1080p avec le HD3000 (chip Intel)


----------



## lpl (3 Mars 2012)

Le mieux pour le 1080 c'est le media center XBMC

http://mirrors.xbmc.org/releases/

lpl


----------



## benete67 (11 Mars 2012)

même problème  jusqu'à ce que je passe de vlc a movist depuis de souci que ce soit du 720 ou du 1080p. 
Bonne fin de dimanche


----------

